# December Acquisitions



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

PRL for Neiman Marcus
Made in England
found these sleeping in the vintage section of eBay :cool2:




























Does anyone recognize the nail pattern?


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

^^Those are GREAT!!!


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

Super excited about these two purchases, they came late last week. I know its not clothing but tube amps and telecasters are trad, right? :tongue2:


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

dkoernert said:


> Super excited about these two purchases, they came late last week. I know its not clothing but tube amps and telecasters are trad, right? :tongue2:


As long as your Tele was made in America. Used to have a hot rod deluxe myself and I loved it. Lot's of drive, but still some Fender twang. If you're going to play your Tele through it, I would highly recommend getting something like the Scholz/MXR smart gate and definitely take advantage of the effects loop.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

frosejr said:


> ^^Those are GREAT!!!


Thank you. I was pretty ecstatic when I won the auction.


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

L-feld said:


> As long as your Tele was made in America. Used to have a hot rod deluxe myself and I loved it. Lot's of drive, but still some Fender twang. If you're going to play your Tele through it, I would highly recommend getting something like the Scholz/MXR smart gate and definitely take advantage of the effects loop.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


Made in Korea :/. I couldn't resist the Duncan pups and that birdseye maple neck. I'm on the prowl for a US made Tele for a bargain, one Tele is never enough. That Hot Rod Deluxe is LOUD.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Snagged this Lands' End navy duffle coat from the 'Bay. Thoughts on the sleeve length? They feel a tad long, but not too long where I feel like they absolutely have to be shortened.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Art, that coat looks great. Those sleeves are probably just right for a duffle.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Art, that coat looks great. Those sleeves are probably just right for a duffle.


Agreed! I am envious!


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Dirty walnut pie and a 40lb sack of pumalos?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Irishman (Oct 21, 2013)

Just pulled the trigger on a Turnbull & Asser bow tie and a pair of Tricker's Henley (from Shoe Healer).


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Which bow tie? The couple T&A bow ties I own are my best tying bows by far.


The Irishman said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a Turnbull & Asser bow tie and a pair of Tricker's Henley (from Shoe Healer).


----------



## The Irishman (Oct 21, 2013)

Reuben said:


> Which bow tie? The couple T&A bow ties I own are my best tying bows by far.


It's a self tie black silk, with an adjustable red grosgrain strap.

I would have liked one from Drake's, but I decided I couldn't justify spending the extra money (twice the price I think).

At least the T&A is also made in the UK.

I'm glad to hear you like yours, good to hear!


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hmm does blsck friday shopping count for december? I say yes. 

A pair of chippewa boots in chocolate apache. Pics are in footwesr thread.

A pair of ll bean duck boots. Cang wait for these to come in. Even got a pair for tte girlfriend.


----------



## Eric W S (Jun 6, 2012)

Nettleton PTB in Shell
Langrock Viyella in Blackwatch NOS
New Viyella tattersall
Vintage LL Bean Fair Isle


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Bought 346 blackwatch plaid trousers from ebay, had golden fleece trousers arrive. I'm satisfied with this turn of events. Also had a new suit for (someone else's) wedding arrive, an absolutely minty-fresh grey bird's-eye H. Freeman & sons. Between that, an Andover spread color royal oxford, midnight herringbone silk braces, a midnight silk pindot tie, a white linen pocket square, and a pair of mid-brown/burgundy nettleton saddle shoes, all I need is a pair of nice jewel-tone blue socks and maybe a simple silver tie bar to complete the look. Any recommendations on the socks?


----------



## bremersm (Feb 1, 2013)

I bought a pair of charcoal wool trousers from Bonobos. With the Cyber Monday sale they had the best price. Also just got a pair of AE Walnut Strands.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Pics or none of you bought anything.


----------



## The Irishman (Oct 21, 2013)

The Tricker's Henley arrived yesterday- quick service... From Shoe Healer to me in less than 24 hours.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

Received two ebay'd treats ordered/paid for in November - AE Strands and AE McAllisters. Both my size, Strands unused, McAllisters no imprint on footbed, both under $100.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

Had my birthday at the end of last month, and this was perhaps my favorite gift (aside from the letter from the DMV with a new 21 drivers licence)

Rowing oar D-ring belt from The Belted Cow. They are made in Maine, and come in a great little tin.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

My BB Chesterfield came in today ...and it's a woman's. Blech.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

Bought my wife a vintage Woolrich waxed cotton jacket on e-bay. It came in today and it is gorgeous.


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

I finally broke down and bought a couple BB OCBDs this month (used to wear LE exclusively). I see what the big deal is now.


----------



## cincydavid (May 21, 2012)

won a pair of vintage Stacy Adams black, pebble grain PTBs with the box they came in, paid $22.99 + shipping. I am going to guess that they are from the 60s, maybe, and look like traditional men's dress shoes, with double leather soles and leather heels with nails, but no rubber/nylon insert. I will submit a pic when they arrive.


----------



## Typhoid_Jones (Jan 21, 2012)

I eBayed this pair of Polo by Ralph Lauren ankle boots. Made in Italy.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Here it is. Found this in a Nordstrom Rack a few months ago. The first time I saw it on clearance for 549.00 I almost bought it, but decided against spending the money. I had seen it again but I did not want to spend the money on a new suit. I went in today and noticed it was still there I put it on and checked the price to find it at 95%off 49.99 + 4 bucks to tax. The alterations guy offered to hem the pants and shorten the sleeves for free but it would take 3 hours. I had to pass I had a 3 hour drive home and couldn't hang around that long.


----------



## Bernie Zack (Feb 10, 2010)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> PRL for Neiman Marcus
> Made in England
> found these sleeping in the vintage section of eBay :cool2:
> 
> ...


Hmmm . . . not sure what to say.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Vintage Krementz cufflinks, in original box with original tag. Marked "Germany," so these date prior to WWII. From the long defunt Capper & Capper:



And a set of vintage MOP studs and cufflinks, also by Krementz:



These should work well with my recently acquired vintage Van Boven shawl collar tuxedo...


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Bernie Zack said:


> Hmmm . . . not sure what to say.


I doubt I would be able to hear it


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

Biggest acquisition: found out today my wife and I are expecting a baby!


----------



## VaBeach (Oct 14, 2013)

Congratulations! Your first?


----------



## M Go Crimson (Aug 20, 2011)

dkoernert said:


> Biggest acquisition: found out today my wife and I are expecting a baby!


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

^Congratulations!


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

dkoernert said:


> Biggest acquisition: found out today my wife and I are expecting a baby!


Congratulations!


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

A few goodies from Reuben came in today. I thought I was getting just a waistcoat, but received a killer bowtie and PS as well.










PoW check on diamond point, now my new favorite bow tie.



















In case anyone was wondering what happened to that madras jacket from the spoilers thread, it turned out to be a 40 :aportnoy:


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Dieu the fit on that madras jacket is great!


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Stopped by for a fitting on that harris tweed waistcoat I'm having made:


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> PRL for Neiman Marcus
> Made in England
> found these sleeping in the vintage section of eBay
> 
> Does anyone recognize the nail pattern?





Bernie Zack said:


> Hmmm . . . not sure what to say.


I know what to say: they f***ing awesome!

I don't recognize the nail pattern but it will be one of the expensive UK brands, my guess would be EG.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

One more item for my collection of UK Guards stuff: Foot Guards bandsman's cape.

https://postimg.org/image/s4qevuuvr/https://postimg.org/image/45xqk2kkv/


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

ArtVandalay said:


> Snagged this Lands' End navy duffle coat from the 'Bay. Thoughts on the sleeve length? They feel a tad long, but not too long where I feel like they absolutely have to be shortened.





Dieu et les Dames said:


> Those sleeves are probably just right for a duffle.


What he said. The sleeve length is fine, perhaps even a bit short. Do NOT get them shortened! Outerwear sleeves should be extra long anyway and by way of example I recently came across a USN document that describes the sleeve length for pea coats as follows: "Sleeves are to reach about three-quarters of distance from the wrist to the knuckles when arms hang naturally at the sides."


----------



## Anthony Charton (May 7, 2012)

New vintage 3-piece dinner suit (Moss Brothers 1940-something, when they were still good). I may wear a white marcella instead of that silk waistcoat, but I'm tempted to rock it in more casual settings. 







(The photos are, obviously, the seller's; I fully intend to wear it with a proper dress shirt and to tie my own bow tie like a grown man.)


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> PRL for Neiman Marcus
> Made in England
> found these sleeping in the vintage section of eBay :cool2:
> 
> ...


Cheaney?


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> A few goodies from Reuben came in today. I thought I was getting just a waistcoat, but received a killer bowtie and PS as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dieu I also love tartan, plaid, and madras. I love to see the things you dig up, especially since we are not the same size !


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Doctor Damage said:


> I know what to say: they f***ing awesome!


Thank you sir. If only the ladies in my life shared our excellent taste!

I really, really like that silk waistcoat.



Barnavelt said:


> Dieu I also love tartan, plaid, and madras. I love to see the things you dig up, especially since we are not the same size !


I love digging these treasures up and sharing them with you all. Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Did Christmas with the SO a touch early. Someone went shopping at LL Bean and PRL. I could spend all day in these slippers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FiscalDean (Dec 10, 2011)

dkoernert said:


> Biggest acquisition: found out today my wife and I are expecting a baby!


Congrats, that is pretty darn exciting


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats and well wishes to you, dkoernert. 

It doesn't compare in the least to a new baby, but I picked up a Southwick Douglas 3/2 suit in grey glen plaid with a subtle purple windowpane. Pics to come if I can find my camera cord. Believe it or not, this was a stock model a local shop had ordered. I'll be in trouble if they continue to stock 3/2s.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

dkoernert said:


> Biggest acquisition: found out today my wife and I are expecting a baby!


Now that's a Christmas blessing that will add to your lives, for the rest of your lives. Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hope that worked.


----------



## Anthony Charton (May 7, 2012)

^ I like that a lot. The purple is subtle enough to steer clear from garrulousness and present enough to make it interesting.



Dieu et les Dames said:


> I really, really like that silk waistcoat.


Thank you. Your recent purchases are quite the spectacle, too.


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks. That's what I thought, as well.....Just enough to keep things interesting, but not overpowering. I'm not 100% on what tie(s) will work with it, but I'm thinking I'll try my navy/green repp bow or a small-ish foulard of some kind. 

This is my first Douglas and I'm totally sold on it.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

Actually bought this on ebay in October, but by my convoluted supply route, it has only arrived with me today.
Not sure if it counts as "trad", but I'm sure the jury here will know.

Vintage Pendleton shirt / jacket thingy, with throat latch too.
Lightweight wool. Fits very well.

Would it work if worn under a tweed sport coat?


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Recently purchased one of the . Great snug fit, decent quality, seems to be quite a handy jacket. Mix of 55 poly, 45 wool. Made in the USA which will be a plus for many of you. Recommended. And yes I checked and USMC personnel are allowed to wear these with civilian clothes without badges or rank pins and civilians are allowed to purchase them, so I'm not violating any 'rules' by owning and wearing this jacket!

https://postimg.org/image/uii4eaj8f/


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I had some LL Bean gift cards sitting around so used them on Allagash bison loafers, which I deployed Friday evening, while listening to a guy named David Kirkpatrick expound on "The Internet of Everything." (I have no idea what he was talking about, except it involved Facebook.)

Worked out well because it was snowing when I left. Sloppy stuff, perfect for the lug sole.

They are very comfy. Leather is nice and soft. Some comments on LL Bean website suggested going down half size; I stayed with my usual 9D (or M) and they are fine.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Patrick06790 said:


> I had some LL Bean gift cards sitting around so used them on Allagash bison loafers, which I deployed Friday evening, while listening to a guy named David Kirkpatrick expound on "The Internet of Everything." (I have no idea what he was talking about, except it involved Facebook.)
> 
> Worked out well because it was snowing when I left. Sloppy stuff, perfect for the lug sole.
> 
> They are very comfy. Leather is nice and soft. Some comments on LL Bean website suggested going down half size; I stayed with my usual 9D (or M) and they are fine.


Those look good, Mr. Pat. I have a thing for lugged sole loafers and that LLB price sure beats Trask or Orvis.


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

Haven't picked up much, final got a liner for my Barbour Beaufort for milder winter days when temperatures are at or a shade above freezing.


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

Discovered a gloverall coat. The fit seems pretty good too. Hopefully it'll keep me as warm as my donegal overcoat

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

December has proven to be a rather great month for me.










Anyone have suggestions for things I need to do before my first wear of these? I have brushed them thoroughly, anything else?


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Dmontez said:


> Anyone have suggestions for things I need to do before my first wear of these? I have brushed them thoroughly, anything else?


Take more pictures! Those are saweeet.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Take more pictures! Those are saweeet.


I couldnt wait to wear them around a little bit and I already creased the toe box of the left shoe but for some reason the right one still looks to be unworn.
Here ya go.


----------



## Bernie Zack (Feb 10, 2010)

Wow! Very nice!


Dmontez said:


> December has proven to be a rather great month for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Dmontez said:


> December has proven to be a rather great month for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pour some whisky and toast your good taste.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

32rollandrock said:


> Pour some whisky and toast your good taste.


Thank you 32 I will be sure to do that tonight!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Dmontez:

The only thing left to do is to get at it and wear those shoes for many years to come...and may you do so only in good health! You have great taste in footwear, my friend. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Dmontez:
> 
> The only thing left to do is to get at it and wear those shoes for many years to come...and may you do so only in good health! You have great taste in footwear, my friend. :thumbs-up:


Thank you Eagle I appreciate the compliment. I have started the break in process according to Macarthur. They will start playing a large role in my rotation very soon.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Dmontez said:


> December has proven to be a rather great month for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


enjoy wearing your nst boots. use the mac break in method


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Hermes tie, croc-trimmed pennies, and an antique dress set are the highlights.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Reuben, I like those studs and links. MoP is my favorite with black tie.

My GF gifted me a pair of mules and I finally took them off long enough for a picture.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Mine gifted me a pair of slippers as well, LL Bean shearling, but I'm not taking them off yet:

Also finally got a diamondback belt to replace the one I outgrew when I was a kid.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

To the extent that this constitutes an "acquisition," I just spoke to Paul Grangaard about having some orthotic longwings made for me. The customer service there is really amazing. I'm going to get spoiled.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

32rollandrock said:


> Pour some whisky and toast your good taste.


+1 Enjoy - they are beautiful.


----------



## Dave (Mar 17, 2003)

Got my very first J. Press shirt as a Christmas present -- blue university striped. I'd include a pic, but the J. Press site seems to be down, and I don't have time to take a photo myself.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

L-feld said:


> To the extent that this constitutes an "acquisition," I just spoke to Paul Grangaard about having some orthotic longwings made for me. The customer service there is really amazing. I'm going to get spoiled.


That is an exciting acquisition! what color did you go with?


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Merlot, which is probably my most worn color.

I will probably look into one more orthotic shoe before I'm finished.

I also spoke to Kyle Rancourt and he advised me that, if I send him the orthotic, he can add extra depth to any shoe to compensate. I will probably end up getting some ranger mocs before summer.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Christmas acquisitions aside, two Wool Overs sweaters came in today (Hill Walker and Aran). I'm impressed, especially for <$100 combined and shipped (well, via Amazon Prime, so that could be cheating).


----------



## Takai (Jun 2, 2013)

Gave in and bought a pair of Etro OTC Socks, and ordered one of the Filson Wax cotton umbrellas today through my local BB. Hopefully the umbrella will be a good replacement for my old one

Edit: https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v475/Windwalker-Wind/IMAG0422_zpsyal8kleo.jpg Picture of the socks, they're a bit loud, and different, which is sort of what I was going for. Hopefully they'll last a while as these are the first nice socks I've ever bought, also the first OTC.


----------



## van_veen (Apr 15, 2013)

Tilton said:


> Christmas acquisitions aside, two Wool Overs sweaters came in today (Hill Walker and Aran). I'm impressed, especially for <$100 combined and shipped (well, via Amazon Prime, so that could be cheating).


Hi Tilton,

I have had a British Wool Birdseye from Woolovers for more than a year and its in great shape. Really good.
Yours are both Brit Wool too I believe.
The lambs wool are not so good. My brother and father ordered them on special...alot of pilling and not nearly as comfortable.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

For Christmas, I got a pair of Clarks desert boots, a Chipp brown grenadine tie, and Laszlo Vass's book "_Handmade Shoes For Men_"


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

I've really wanted some black tassel loafers for a long time and I got an e-mail saying that the AE Shoebank has a pair of closeout Naples in my size for $109. With the $50 discount, this made them $59, and I figured that was a deal too good to pass up.


----------



## AshScache (Feb 4, 2013)

Sharp shoes, Matt! What $50 discount are you talking about?


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

AshScache said:


> Sharp shoes, Matt! What $50 discount are you talking about?


The shoebank is having a sale. $50 off the first shoe, $100 off the second shoe. Considering how much some of the shoes are already discounted...

A friend of mine purchased two pairs of Kenwoods for $208 total.


----------



## AshScache (Feb 4, 2013)

Good to know--thanks!


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

J. Press ascot as a Christmas gift!


----------



## Fiddlermatt (Jul 3, 2013)

L-feld said:


> The shoebank is having a sale. $50 off the first shoe, $100 off the second shoe. Considering how much some of the shoes are already discounted...
> 
> A friend of mine purchased two pairs of Kenwoods for $208 total.


Do note that closeouts and sale items are excluded. I was all hot and bothered to purchase some McClain's for seventy dollars, but they were a closeout so the coupon didn't work.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Fiddlermatt said:


> Do note that closeouts and sale items are excluded. I was all hot and bothered to purchase some McClain's for seventy dollars, but they were a closeout so the coupon didn't work.


It might depend on the SA you get on the phone. Initially, they were like "oh, the Naples will be $149" to which I replied "can you double check? I just got a list saying that there was a second for $109." She double checked, found it, and gave it to me for $59.


----------



## RT-Bone (Nov 12, 2013)

Happy New Year, folks.

Just called the AE Shoebank and ordered a pair of Park Aves (black) and Waltons (brown/chili) from their factory second sale - great deals to be had ($50 off first pair; $100 off second pair).


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Man, this is killing me. I have five pairs of brown or brown-ish pennies, but $138 for a pair of dark brown Flagstaffs AND chili Lincoln Parks is exceedingly tempting.


----------



## conductor (Mar 1, 2010)

BB silk knit tie - made in Italy, 50% off. AE long branch - 1/3 off. Also thrifted a burberry nova check sports shirt in my size.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

BB Blackwatch jams and a matching Blackwatch flannel robe...gifts! I think the word may be out that I like Blackwatch? LOL.


----------



## RT-Bone (Nov 12, 2013)

...and a refresh of some Brooks OCBDs, during the most recent sale.

Might still grab the 3/2 1818 blazer before the sale ends.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

